# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος στο Δάσος - ktsaou (#7471)

## ktsaou

Γεια σας παιδιά,

Σήμερα κλείδωσα πάνω στον billgout σαν client. Η πρώτη μου φορά στο awmn. Άντε καλώς σας βρήκα...

Είμαι στο Δάσος, σε αρκετά καλό σημείο τόσο για κόμβο όσο και AP. Βλέπω σχεδόν όλο το λεκανοπέδιο, το Δαφνί και τα Μέγαρα.
Έχω βάλει μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία στη σελίδα του κόμβου: http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7471

Ψήνομαι για κόμβο. Αν ξέρω καλά πρέπει να βρω 2 άλλους κόμβους για σύνδεση.
Ενδιαφέρετε κανείς;

----------


## racer

Καλός τον. Καλή σταδιοδρομία  ::

----------


## m0bius

Αντε να το βοηθήσουμε το παιδί που έχει όρεξη! Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να μην μου μουρμουράει κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά  ::

----------


## racer

> Αντε να το βοηθήσουμε το παιδί που έχει όρεξη! Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να μην μου μουρμουράει κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά


Εγώ θα σου μουρμούραγα να γράψεις κάνα demo.

----------


## romias

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε.
Προχώρα,φτιάξε τον κόμβο και σίγουρα θα βρεις λινκ.

----------


## m0bius

> Εγώ θα σου μουρμούραγα να γράψεις κάνα demo.


Εσένα σε ξέρουμε ότι είσαι αλήτης  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Εγώ θα σου μουρμούραγα να γράψεις κάνα demo.
> 
> 
> Εσένα σε ξέρουμε ότι είσαι αλήτης


Aπό παλιά ::

----------


## ktsaou

Ωραία, θα παραγγείλω σήμερα τα καθέκαστα και βλέπουμε.

Τι demo είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά; demo-lition ή demo-nstration;

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Γεια σας παιδιά,
> ...το Δαφνί...
> Ψήνομαι για κόμβο. Αν ξέρω καλά πρέπει να βρω 2 άλλους κόμβους για σύνδεση.
> Ενδιαφέρετε κανείς;


Καλός τον. Κάνε ένα add το msn μου (υπάρχει στο profile μου).
Πιθανότατα έχουμε εμπόδιο αλλά ας το κοιτάξουμε.

----------

